# Your take on Red Lipstick



## mishameesh (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Ladies!

So a few questions about Red lipstick.  Do you wear it? How often/when do you wear it?  Do you lean towards a particular shade(s)?  What are your picks and your skintone please?  Also, do you have a pic to post?

I'm new at red lips and would like to see how you lovely ladies rock your red(s)!  I always see fair skinned ladies in red; so it would be nice to see red lips on darker skin.

Thanks


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes I wear it.  I wear it once in a while.  I'm an NW20, and I love Russian Red.  I love to wear the red lip gelee on top of the lipstick.  On days I wear red lipstick, I make sure to keep the eyes extremely neutral, or use black liner only.


----------



## XShear (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm a NW20, and I love the look of a red lip, but stained. It's subtle but still shows quite a bit of red. 

I usually use MAC lipglass stain in Red Scheme. <3 it.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 7, 2007)

I love red lips with teal/brown eyes. I used to use my Moroccan Red (warm red with silvery glitter) with my Delights Warm palette from the Holiday '05 collection.

Now, I usually use Sundressing (more fuchsia red) with purple eye makeup. I also have this fire engine red color from Shu Uemura, and I find it looks gorgeous on a bare face or even the high fashion look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(BTW, I am an NC30-35, tan Asian skin and all.)


----------



## L281173 (Nov 7, 2007)

I love red lips.  They are bold and sensuous.My favorite Reds are by Astarte Cosmetics
which are 
Bad Girl Red Lip Lacquer
Climax Lipgloss
Rare Rubies Lip Lacquer.

I love red lips with a smokey eye for the evening.

I am in the complexion range between Gabrielle Union and Missy Elliott.  I am chocolate complexion and African American.


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm an NC42-43. I like to wear deep bright reds and dark rich reds. 

My favorite bright red lip right now is HIP lipgloss in Enticing. I line the entire lip with NYX Auburn lip pencil and put the Enticing over it. The dark red look that I'm loving these days (apologies, it's actually plummy dark red) is MAC Media l/s lined with Nightmoth. For a little shine, I put some Desire l/g over it. For a dramatic bright red lip, I wear Viva Glam I with Russian Red l/g. For a sheer look, I like LORAC's Lip Polish in Sizzle; it's actually a berry color with gold pearl, but it looks like a sheer red on the lips (on my lips, anyway).

Sorry, but I don't have any pics of me with red lips handy.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 7, 2007)

I like Rocker (MAC & d/c).  I also like Queen's Sin, from Antiquitease.  There are a couple of pictures of me wearing it on my blog, which is linked in my siggie.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't wear it often... but I really do love red lips (mostly on others lol)

Here's me wearing  Revlon and/or L'Oreal.. sorry, I'm too lazy to find them now...

*I had to crop out my friend...


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Nov 7, 2007)

i just got NARS l/g in bad education. its great for people who are mad scared of red lipstick!


----------



## Dani (Nov 7, 2007)

Ladybug is a good first red, and it's a lustre so it's glossy rather than super bright.  It's yellow based, I don't know if that would be better or worse for you.  I'm an NW35 (in concealor), by the way.


----------



## ellemarie (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm NW100/NW15 and I like to wear Rockocco with Valentine's lipgelee on top.  There's a red lipstick from Shiseido that I LOVE to wear, also with Valentine's lipgelee on top.  Valentine's takes just enough edge off the red and adds a little shimmer.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 7, 2007)

I just got my first red the other day. Lady Bug. The MA said it would be the best one for starting out on as the red takes a bit of getting used to and some of the other are tres dark!! It has a nice light sheen to it too. I love it!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 7, 2007)

I enjoy (I want to say Maybelline) Go Currant lipstick.  It's not the darkest red that I can find, but it is my favorite shade.  I generally add black for shade gradient and if I have something like red glitter or a way to make a glossy shine or metallic shine, I put just a dot of it in the middle part of my lower lip. (I really want to get my hands on that red reflects glitter that's coming out... assuming it's safe for use in the lip area).
So... I guess that's to say that I go for more of a vamp red lip than a classic red lip.
It's generally so strong that I don't end up wearing brightly colored eyeshadow with it.





I just added a picture from my new tutorial.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 7, 2007)

I LOVE red lipstick.  My favorites are Rocker, Glam, Queen's Sin (with Red Romp l/g of course!), Wild Bout You (d/c), Classic Dame Mattene l/s, Diva and Ruby Woo.  I wear just about all of them with Currant or Velvetella l/s.  Oh...and Fantiplastico lip lacquer is SO HOT, it's a must have.  Don't forget to write that one down!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have pics on Friday!


----------



## braidey (Nov 7, 2007)

Christian Dior diorkiss in *Red Currant* and *Caramel Apple* are the best red lipgloss

MAC's *Red Romp*

Revlon SL lipgloss in *Hearthrob Red, Cherry Crystal, Cupid Kiss, and **Cherries in the Glow* 

Victoria Secret's Beauty Rush l/g in *Cherry Bomb*

Maybelline Shinylicious in *Cinnamon Apple*


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not big *BIG *on red lipsticks but for the right look, I think I can pull it off. I only own one lippie from the Mattene collection; Rapturous. One good red lipstick is good enough for me. I'm NW45 and don't mind wearing red lipstick, but it's not a color I would want to wear too often. IMO.


----------



## saj20052006 (Nov 7, 2007)

I prefer Ladybug (MAC).  It's red, but not super bright and overpowering.  I've tried other and they are just too much.  I'm NC50 or NW45.


----------



## amoona (Nov 7, 2007)

I wear red lips very frequently. At the very least once or twice a week. I usually wear Lady Danger l/s or Classic Dame l/s with Brick l/l and either Springbean l/g or Moonbathe l/g.


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, you guys rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for all the lovely responses! Keep 'em commin! BeautyPsycho, thanks for the pic!
See, I knew red lipstick was cool!  But I don't see many girls wearing it, here where I live.  I see a few of those red lippies you all posted, have more than one fan!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 8, 2007)

I think a lot of people avoid wearing red lipstick, because it's hard to find the right red. It makes a bold statement, too, and a lot of people aren't comfortable with wearing things that draw attention to themselves. Also, I think it's a little more work to wear red; I like my red lipstick to stay on like I just applied it. I think it's more prominent when it wears from eating/drinking/etc.


----------



## kedra70 (Nov 8, 2007)

I love red lipstick - I have MAC Rage and Fresh Moroccan. I usually do a neutral eye whenever I wear these.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 8, 2007)

I haven't been a huge fan of reds because I find that it's hard to find the right color for your skintone.  I have MAC Dubonnet, Ornamental and NARS Babe.  I recently bought Queen's Sin and I love it!  It's so wearable and flattering.  I love that it's frosted but it's not a in-your-face 80s frost.  It's a soft pearl finish so it's like matte but better.  It has that little something extra.  

Here is a pic of me wearing Dubonnet with Ornamental Lustreglass over it.  (tip: I dabbed a bit of Mi'Lady MES on the center of my lips over Dubonnet)


----------



## luvsic (Nov 8, 2007)

I honestly think that red lipstick can look good on everyone, as long as you are bold enough to pull it off. And I also believe that red lips should never be paired with over-powering eye makeup unless it's for costume party or else it's just too much (it's all about balance on the face...if let's say you want your eyes to be the main focus of your look than you should have subtle lips and vice versa) The red lip is pretty unconventional around the streets I have to say, but i'd love to wear it sometime if I find the right shade. I don't wear it as for now because I still have horrid memories of slathering clown-red onto my lips for drill team practice @[email protected] but I would like to try it again because I think I'm almost fully recovered from that


----------



## luvsic (Nov 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I haven't been a huge fan of reds because I find that it's hard to find the right color for your skintone. I have MAC Dubonnet, Ornamental and NARS Babe. I recently bought Queen's Sin and I love it! It's so wearable and flattering. I love that it's frosted but it's not a in-your-face 80s frost. It's a soft pearl finish so it's like matte but better. It has that little something extra. 

Here is a pic of me wearing Dubonnet with Ornamental Lustreglass over it. (tip: I dabbed a bit of Mi'Lady MES on the center of my lips over Dubonnet)




_

 
wow, that red lip looks slammin' on you!!


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 11, 2007)

I love red l/s too. My fav's are Russian Red and I also like Glam. I sometimes pair it with clear l/g or a few Lancome juicy tubes I have to change the tone a bit. (I'm Asian C35)

I have to say I don't wear it very often, only on special occasions such as parties or weddings. I don't wear it to work because it's draws too much unwanted attention. I know it sounds weird because who doesn't like to receive compliments but it's actually distracting when you are talking about work and people start to comment on your makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I agree about the maintenance. It requires frequent touch-ups. Lipstick on the teeth is very noticeable with red l/s, also feathering and the infamous ring when your l/s starts to fade


----------



## lilchocolatema (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn Aziajs...those brows are sayin something!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I haven't been a huge fan of reds because I find that it's hard to find the right color for your skintone.  I have MAC Dubonnet, Ornamental and NARS Babe.  I recently bought Queen's Sin and I love it!  It's so wearable and flattering.  I love that it's frosted but it's not a in-your-face 80s frost.  It's a soft pearl finish so it's like matte but better.  It has that little something extra.  

Here is a pic of me wearing Dubonnet with Ornamental Lustreglass over it.  (tip: I dabbed a bit of Mi'Lady MES on the center of my lips over Dubonnet)




_


----------



## divinedime (Nov 13, 2007)

I think red l/s is gorgeous but I have never worn it.  Hmmmmm maybe I will go tomorrow and get a MA to show me some reds.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 13, 2007)

I have never liked red lipstick for myself even though it looks great on other people.


----------



## cloudburst (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a NC 30/35 and I think red lipstick is sexy, confident & classic all tied up in a little tube.

I prefer brown based or burgundy based reds - pink based reds look weird & plasticky on me.  Here are some good ones:

MAC Dubonnet
Clinique Vintage Wine
Chanel Rouge Noir (Vamp in USA - a bit on the gothic side, but beautiful nonetheless)

People & celebrities pay $$$ to get full, noticable lips - I say if you got 'em, flaunt 'em!


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm an NC35 (in the one MAC foundation I have)... in BE I'm a medium beigh... anyways... I dont quite think I could live w/o red l/s. My faves are NARS Shanghai, MAC Dubbonet, MAC Russian Red (the l/s not the gloss) when I wanna be bright, I also have this great NYX Cherry Red color and this amazing Flirt Rasberry Red color (i think the name is Dazzle). I honestly think that anyone can rock red as long as they find a good shade for them... and, aziajs you are really rocking those red lips!!!


----------



## L281173 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I love red l/s too. My fav's are Russian Red and I also like Glam. I sometimes pair it with clear l/g or a few Lancome juicy tubes I have to change the tone a bit. (I'm Asian C35)

I have to say I don't wear it very often, only on special occasions such as parties or weddings. I don't wear it to work because it's draws too much unwanted attention. I know it sounds weird because who doesn't like to receive compliments but it's actually distracting when you are talking about work and people start to comment on your makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I agree about the maintenance. It requires frequent touch-ups. Lipstick on the teeth is very noticeable with red l/s, also feathering and the infamous ring when your l/s starts to fade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had a similar experience at a business meeting once when I was wearing a red lipstick.  The male clientele such as the V.P. and Director were constantly commenting on how attractive I was.  I was wearing a beautiful navy blue pantsuit.  All I could say was that we got the account.  My managers were thanking me like crazy.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm scared of wearing red lips because I feel like when I do, my lips overempower my entire face and I dont know...makes me look puffy and weird.  Dont know if that makes sense.  
But it took me a while to find ones that would not do that and would help me look polished rather than puffy.  I have only fallen in love with Dubonnet although I've tried others that also look alright like Diva.  But really, Dubonnet is the only red lippie I'd ever own mainly because I hardly wear l/s anyway.
I did try Fanplastico and I found it veeeeeeeeery hard to pull off.  The texture is just gorgeous but the color itself was a bit too cool (maybe too much pink in it) and it sorta clashed with my skintone.  On lighter ladies I've seen it look absolutely fabulous!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Nov 17, 2007)

I like to wear russian red and ruby woo with springbean lipglass over it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

I tend to wear red during the fall & winter.  NW15.  I break all the rules with it, because I enjoy wearing it that much.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 17, 2007)

You really need to try on a lot of reds till you find a few perfect ones for yourself! A lip liner can prevent it from migrating and blotting it a and reapplying, blotting and reapplying can concentrate the color. After that I apply a gloss or a mattifier to seal it -so it doesn't get on my teeth!


----------



## moondeva (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_ 



_

 
*aziajs* - you have just become my number one make-up / beauty inspiration!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This look rocks - from top to bottom!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I love the hair - so glossy, the eyes, the specs, the blush & the lips!! Love it all! 

What shades are you? NW43 / 45 by any chance?! :fingers crossed:

EDITED (to add): Gazing at your loveliness for longer I realise that your blush is warm / corally and that your lipstick has an orangey tone... Still amazing on you though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----------------------------------------------------

Back on topic:

I have plenty of reds but they fall mostly within the Vamp / Goth berry red shades rather than 'Classic' reds which I find tend to place too much emphasis on my lips and causes any unwary males in the vicinity to go out of their tiny minds... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My 'Classic Reds' usually are bluey red to compliment my cool toned skin:

*Maybelline Moisture Whip Berry Red Lipstick*
*MAC Speed Demon Lip Lacquer*
*Superdrug Kolor (UK drugstore own brand) Cherry Lipstick*
*Wet'n'Wild Mega Shiny Lipgloss* in *Berry Crush*
*L'Oreal Colour Riche Red Currant Lipstick*
*L'Oreal H.I.P Brilliant Shining Lipgloss* in *Tempting 378*

I am wearing the *Superdrug Kolor Cherry Lipstick* in these photos (it is much deeper / bluey red in real life):













My favourites are much darker / gothic in tone: 

*Maybelline Moisture Whip Seduction Lipstick*
*Maybelline Moisture Whip Rogue Vogue Lipstick*
*L'Oreal Total Effects Lip Treatment *in* Blackberry*
*Maybelline Moisture Whip Go Currant Lipstick*
*Rimmel Bourdeaux Lipstick*
*Maybelline Moisture Whip Cherry Brown Lipstick *- the ultimate gothic dark red for Deep Women of Colour!!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 4, 2007)

First off, thank you all for the nice comments.

Second, moondeva, thanks for the compliments.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have been wearing NW43 Studio Fix Fluid, it's not actually my color because it's a little too dark but I like it.


----------



## sitasati (Dec 4, 2007)

I think red lipstick makes me look old so I try to stay away from it. I do however own Duobonnet(sp?) only because it looked amazing on me one day lol. But my mom says it makes me look like ummm...a hooker ...she didn't say it in those words but yeah...she meant that. So if I ever wanna look like a hooker...red lips it is. But dammit I envy all you women who can rock red lips ..more power to you though!


----------



## User49 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'd like to wear it, but I think I prefer pink. I have Ruby Doo Or Woo whatever it's called and the first time i wore it, it created a lot of attention! I think it's quite nice on people who have big lips, but it's not for me unless I'm feeing particularly adventurous. I would love to carry it off like gwen s!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm NW45 and love Reds- thought I wear them when I go out or on the weekends.
I love Redwood, Rubywoo, Russian Red and Charred Red. The latter is a lot more forgiving than say Russian Red. But if I want my lips to pop then I would go for RR or Ruby woo.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

i loooooovvve red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i adore the whole pinup red but the darker bordaux vampy look i like too ^^
here's me in red lippie ^^ (i'm the one in the middle)


----------



## kyoto (Dec 5, 2007)

Aziajs, that red is slammin on you.  Do you have a photo wearing Queen's Sin?  I love red lipstick too, but just can't seem to find the one that speaks to me.  I'm also NC50.  I have Queen's Sin, Nars Damned, and New York Apple.


----------



## La Ilusion (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I tend to wear red during the fall & winter.  NW15.  I break all the rules with it, because I enjoy wearing it that much._

 

I'm all about breaking the rules. I did this FOTD recently with Beauty Marked e/s and red lips. I am wearing HIP Enticing lipgloss and MAC Jellicious Lipgelee.


----------



## faifai (Dec 5, 2007)

Here are some of me in red lips. The first look I never wore out of the house, the second was taken at a wedding (and my first time ever wearing lipstick out in public).


----------



## aziajs (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Aziajs, that red is slammin on you.  Do you have a photo wearing Queen's Sin?  I love red lipstick too, but just can't seem to find the one that speaks to me.  I'm also NC50.  I have Queen's Sin, Nars Damned, and New York Apple._

 
I don't have a photo but I can take one.  I am about due for a FOTD.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faifai, you should wear that first look out.  That is beautiful on you.  The lips look great with the kohl-rimmed eyes.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I had a similar experience at a business meeting once when I was wearing a red lipstick.  The male clientele such as the V.P. and Director were constantly commenting on how attractive I was.  I was wearing a beautiful navy blue pantsuit.  All I could say was that we got the account.  My managers were thanking me like crazy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Note to self, wear red lipstick when closing a deal and asking for a promotion...


----------



## kyoto (Dec 5, 2007)

La Ilusion and Faifai, both those reds are beautiful.  I've never tried Mac's lip gelee, another one to add to my list.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I don't have a photo but I can take one.  I am about due for a FOTD.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll keep my eye out for it.  Meanwhile I might try wearing the reds I have, but maybe toning them down a bit, or experiment with different lipglasses over them.


----------



## La Ilusion (Dec 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_La Ilusion and Faifai, both those reds are beautiful.  I've never tried Mac's lip gelee, another one to add to my list._

 
Thanks! By the way, the lipgelees are VERY sheer. I put it on for extra shine.


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 6, 2007)

Girl, you are stunning!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Here are some of me in red lips. The first look I never wore out of the house, the second was taken at a wedding (and my first time ever wearing lipstick out in public).



 



_


----------



## milamonster (Dec 7, 2007)

mine is in ladybug by mac
please forgive how horrible i look it was about 4 in the morning


----------



## marielle78 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like Russian Red lip glass or Angel Red lipstick from Clinique


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 8, 2007)

Im NC43 in studio fix powder

I just wore new york apple l/s from mac today with flashmode lustreglass & I really liked it. It wasnt over-powering and made me look tanned. The only other red I own lipstick wise is Queen's sin (which looks beautiful on) but im still a bit hesistant to wear out maybe cos im not used to it. The other one is Dubonnet which is ok.

I love Red romp lipglass, I kept hearing everyone rave on about how great it is- and now i know why!!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 10, 2007)

I would really like to find a nice red that looks good with my C40 complexion and full lips, so I started to try some cheap drugstore reds (NYC, Cover Girl) to get the hang of it before I invest in an expensive one.  I read in a magazine if you want to wear red, but you want tone it down, put on the red lipstick, blot it down to a stain, and put a clear gloss over it.  This seems to work for me.

OK so I had to add to this post because based on the recommendations on this thread I picked up Fresh Moroccan and Ladybug and I LOVE them.  I tried Fresh Moroccan with Mahogany liner and it looked great.  Also, Ladybug looks nice with a sheer shimmery red gloss on top (I tried Ruby Slippers Glazewar from Avon).  I will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## nicemeka (Dec 24, 2007)

I love my red lipstick. Here is my combo I'm NW 45.  Nightmoth lipliner, with Ruby Woo and Russian Red lipglass.... Pretty


----------



## cno64 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mishameesh* 

 
_
  I always see fair skinned ladies in red; so it would be nice to see red lips on darker skin.

Thanks_

 
I'm one of those fair skinned women. I'm NW15; brunette; green eyes.
I like to play up my "high drama" coloring with red lips.

I usually go for broke, and wear an in-your-face red like MAC Ruby Woo or Powerhouse(discontinued, but I stocked up). I also like Classic Dame from the Mattene collection.
Speaking of Mattenes, I also like Rapturous, which is more of a berry red.
I also like Rocker, which I was fortunate to get before it was axed.
Ladybug is great, too, for a sheer summertime red.
When I do red lips, I go with grays, browns or taupes on my eyes to avoid looking too made up.


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 25, 2007)

I wear it and I'm a NC20.

The shades I absolutely love are Urban Decay Gash and Jezabel.  I know these are no longer made but I happen to have a couple palettes tucked away with them in there.

I also am a big fan of VGIII.


----------



## Toya (Dec 27, 2007)

I am a great lover of the red lips.  Let's see if I can remember all of them: MAC Rocker, Dubonnet (I have two tubes b/c I love it so much), Ladybug, Ruby Woo, Russian Red, Queen's Sin, Red Romp l/g, O, New York Apple
Rimmel Volume Boost in Parade

I know I'm forgetting some.


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 27, 2007)

i was just talking about red lipstick the otherday with my mom lol

my take on redlipstick is unless you have white teeth don't wear red lipstick..


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 27, 2007)

So I wore red lipstick the other day, and my dh didn't like it. I can't say I was overly thrilled with it either, but I don't think it was as bad as he thought it was. I think he's just used to me and my various shades of pink, lol. I'm so drawn to reds though, but when it comes down to doing my makeup to go out, I don't often chose red, b/c I wind up regretting it...

Now, I can rock the hell out of some bright ass fuschia....wore some on Christmas day, in fact...


----------



## Lerina (Dec 30, 2007)

I am an NC37. I wear red lipstick very often. I love Red Rhapsody by L'Oreal. I also like their True Red, Rimmel's "red hot" and "scream", as well as N.Y.C.'s "retro red". For long-lasting color, I like "dominatrix red" by Max Factor. Every now and then, I'll put Victoria's Secret Beauty Rush lip gloss ("sugar high") on top. For the most part, if I want shine...applying a lip balm prior to a nude lip liner and lipstick, seems to do the trick.


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mishameesh* 

 
_Hi Ladies! So a few questions about Red lipstick.  Do you wear it? How often/when do you wear it?  Do you lean towards a particular shade(s)?  What are your picks and your skintone please?  Also, do you have a pic to post? I'm new at red lips and would like to see how you lovely ladies rock your red(s)! I always see fair skinned ladies in red; so it would be nice to see red lips on darker skin. Thanks_

 
I used to wear red lipstick in high school like every day. I hardly ever wear it unless I go out to a dance or fancy dinner which is very rare. I like almost all shades of red. I think it looks really pretty with white teeth. I'm a latina, so I have NC30 or medium skin tone. 

I'm wearing Jezebel by Urban Decay (discontinued I believe) and a nude lip liner. 






This is a lipgloss by girl cosmetics (discontinued I believe). I really don't like wearing lip liner because it makes my lips look overdrawn when in fact they're not. 





Hope this helps.


----------



## daisyv316 (Dec 30, 2007)

well I am NC 43 I wear red l/s all the time, I wear ruby woo, classic dame, seriously rich and  bachlore from Benefit, but I always do the pin up look, but I guess you can be creative and try using it with other bold colors. 
 You can see it on my icon picture right here
<----------------------


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 1, 2008)

I love red lipstick and I have too many tubes of it to keep up with what I have. Currently I tried The Scene from the Stylistics collection and fell in love with red lipstick all over again.  It's that dark red I have been looking for.  On the site it looks purple, in person it does as well. But when I put this on, it's the perfect red for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you like reds, try it!


----------



## L281173 (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 

 
_I used to wear red lipstick in high school like every day. I hardly ever wear it unless I go out to a dance or fancy dinner which is very rare. I like almost all shades of red. I think it looks really pretty with white teeth. I'm a latina, so I have NC30 or medium skin tone. 

I'm wearing Jezebel by Urban Decay (discontinued I believe) and a nude lip liner. 





This is a lipgloss by girl cosmetics (discontinued I believe). I really don't like wearing lip liner because it makes my lips look overdrawn when in fact they're not. 





Hope this helps._

 
I think that both the lined and unlined looks are beautiful on you.


----------



## moondeva (Jan 10, 2008)

_I have previously listed many of my best reds in this thread. Many fall into the berry spectrum though (it's what suits my cool toned NW45 skin best). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_But, inspired by an Eye / Face of the Day Challenge on makeupalley.com, I decided to do a cliched 'Bombshell' look, pulled out all the stops and pulled out my true classic red lipgloss! _

_Here are the results:_






_Teeth ain't so pearly white but I is still rocking the red, royally!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_A more elegant, sophisticated pose:_






_The lips = *NYX Slim Eye & Lip Pencil* in *Plush Red* and *MAC Lip Varnish* in *Warning!* (sadly discontinued - any one know of a good dupe / alternative?)_

_I love this look / lip colour! My lips look hellish big but boy are they moist and juicy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## L281173 (Jan 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_I have previously listed many of my best reds in this thread. Many fall into the berry spectrum though (it's what suits my cool toned NW45 skin best). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, inspired by an Eye / Face of the Day Challenge on makeupalley.com, I decided to do a cliched 'Bombshell' look, pulled out all the stops and pulled out my true classic red lipgloss! 

Here are the results:






Teeth ain't so pearly white but I is still rocking the red, royally!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A more elegant, sophisticated pose:






The lips = *NYX Slim Eye & Lip Pencil* in *Plush Red* and *MAC Lip Varnish* in *Warning!* (sadly discontinued - any one know of a good dupe / alternative?)

I love this look / lip colour! My lips look hellish big but boy are they moist and juicy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would recommend Astarte's Lip Lacquer in the following shades:

#34- Rare Ruby - Which is a candle apple red.
#32- Climax/Red- Which is a Diva Red.
#31 - Bad Girl Red - A Naughty Trendy Red.

I am an NC50.  I think that any of the colors that I have listed would be stunning against your complexion.  That eyeshadow and lip combination is seriously SLAMMIN!!


----------



## moondeva (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_I would recommend Astarte's Lip Lacquer in the following shades:

#34- Rare Ruby - Which is a candle apple red.
#32- Climax/Red- Which is a Diva Red.
#31 - Bad Girl Red - A Naughty Trendy Red.

I am an NC50. I think that any of the colors that I have listed would be stunning against your complexion. That eyeshadow and lip combination is seriously SLAMMIN!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
_Aww, thank you so much for the compliment!_





_Is the *Astarte* line only available in the US? I am in the UK so am unable to source many of the great ranges mentioned here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the recs anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_May be I can find some on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... *wanders off to look*_


----------



## priss (Jan 11, 2008)

as much as i love mac- i have rarely been pleased with mac reds.  there were finally 3 exceptions.  i am NW45 and queens sin lipstick - antiquitease, red romp lipglass- antiquitease, and classic dame- mattene all were so complimentary i wore red lips thru the entire holiday season- thanksgiving- the new year.  red romp lipglass works well alone and on top of queens sin and classic dame.

 i line all three with nightmoth.  i have very full lips and nightmoth "grounds" the bight color so i dont look like a clown but still have the perfect full red pout


----------



## lsperry (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I love red lipstick and I have too many tubes of it to keep up with what I have. Currently I tried The Scene from the Stylistics collection and fell in love with red lipstick all over again.  It's that dark red I have been looking for.  On the site it looks purple, in person it does as well. But when I put this on, it's the perfect red for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you like reds, try it!_

 
Agreed.....the scene is that sultry, dark red that compliments any WofC's skin tone....It is just so darn sexy!! 

And you're right, it does look dark, dark purple-colored in the tube, but once you put it on, it is pure glamour! I got 2 tubes.....been looking for this color for years....and I bought this online and was anxious it would not look good...Boy! Was I wrong!


----------



## lsperry (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *priss* 

 
_as much as i love mac- i have rarely been pleased with mac reds.  there were finally 3 exceptions.  i am NW45 and queens sin lipstick - antiquitease, red romp lipglass- antiquitease, and classic dame- mattene all were so complimentary i wore red lips thru the entire holiday season- thanksgiving- the new year.  red romp lipglass works well alone and on top of queens sin and classic dame.

 i line all three with nightmoth.  i have very full lips and nightmoth "grounds" the bight color so i dont look like a clown but still have the perfect full red pout_

 
I had always said there isn't a red ls I didn't like until I got classic dame. I tried to wear it one time and it did not work! Just tried red romp and nightmoth ll and it looks gorgeous, gorgeous!! Thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't do much red because I have yet to find my perfect shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for the poses, they were for a challenge on MUT:










I used Mattene collection "You Say Tomato" - and I'm NC44 during winter and NC45 during summer.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moondeva* 

 
_Aww, thank you so much for the compliment!





Is the *Astarte* line only available in the US? I am in the UK so am unable to source many of the great ranges mentioned here... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the recs anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May be I can find some on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... *wanders off to look*_

 
They ship internationally.


----------



## rubysubi (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm an NC43/44 in the winter, and a 45/50 in the summer.. The only lipstick i EVER wear at all is Russian Red. It looks good on me year-round and lasts FOREVER without drying my lips.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2008)

I really like red lipstick.  I have MAC Liza Red but find that I do not wear it very often.  When I go out, I find that it's nice with a smokey or green eye.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been looking for a MAC red lipstick but I don't have a MAC counter where I live and the swatches on the MAC website sometimes are off. 
I really like the way the Viva Glam red lipstick looks but I don't know if it is the right red for me. Swatches anyone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I just bought a MAC lip pencil in Redd and I wanted a lipstick to go with it. I like blue reds or darker orange brown reds.
The closest to a red I have is Underworld by MAC but I was trying to find something lighter and brighter but not too bright. Any suggestions?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 12, 2008)

I looove red lipstick. I am an NC42 and like to wear deep, cool reds. My favourites are Lola lip cream in Bitten and Prestige Velvet.

Here's a pic of the Lola.
*poof*


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 13, 2008)

I love red lips! I prime my lips 1st because red lipstick require a lot of maintenance. It took me a while to find the right shade for my complexion. 

I have-Burnin by MAC, Diva by MAC and Diablo by Nars (lipgloss)...I alway wear my reds with a nude eye. I personally think red with bold eyes is ummmm...."too much" because the red lipstick is so powering! 

Also, when I wear red lipstick I tend to keep hair very simple and understated with a nice classic outfit (crisp white shirt, black pencil skirt, pumps, or a fitted black "Jackie O" dress)...Earrings are normally pearl/diamond studs, I think red is super sexy and classy!


----------



## bluebird08 (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I looove red lipstick. I am an NC42 and like to wear deep, cool reds. My favourites are Lola lip cream in Bitten and Prestige Velvet.

Here's a pic of the Lola.




_

 
Very nice color on you!


----------



## auburn (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I think red lipstick can look good if the eye make-up is subtle.


----------



## shoppingisme (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Beauty* 

 
_I would really like to find a nice red that looks good with my C40 complexion and *full lips*, so I started to try some cheap drugstore reds (NYC, Cover Girl) to get the hang of it before I invest in an expensive one.  I read in a magazine if you want to wear red, but you want tone it down, put on the red lipstick, blot it down to a stain, and put a clear gloss over it.  This seems to work for me.

OK so I had to add to this post because based on the recommendations on this thread I picked up Fresh Moroccan and Ladybug and I LOVE them.  I tried Fresh Moroccan with Mahogany liner and it looked great.  Also, Ladybug looks nice with a sheer shimmery red gloss on top (I tried Ruby Slippers Glazewar from Avon).  I will post pics when I get a chance._

 
yesss...that's the key for me too! i don't want them to look too big and sluttish...

some may disagree, but a woman with full lips wears her lipstick different from a woman who does not have full lips.

it's like a woman with a fatty back wearing the same jeans as a woman with a flatty back -- completely differenet look!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 5, 2008)

I really love the look of red lipstick and recently got my first lipstick with the B2M program.
I'm NC44 and i got Dubonnet (it's a more toned down amplified creme lipstick, but still quite red) 
Since I only got it the other day I've worn it once with the rest of my face neutral. I'm only 16, so it probably looks slightly ridiculous on me, but w/e. LOL
My first day wearing it I was obviously uncomfortable always worrying and checking myself in the mirror, but surprisingly Dubonnet has a lot of staying power and I only had to reapply once. Note: I did put a coat on then dust it with powder then put another coat on, it helps lipstick stay on very well.

I say WOC shouldn't be afraid to wear red lipstick, when u find a nice shade it can be fun.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 6, 2008)

I own a few red lippies but don't wear them as often as I should...*note to self: do a red lipped FOTD*

I just bought Mac Red, but I want to go back and get Mattene Classic Dame (didn't buy it b/c it looked weird in the FS lighting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


I also have Pro Longwear Lustre in Alta Moda, Rimmel l/s in Scream, and Nars in Scarlet Empress (I tend to buy cool or true reds b/c I don't like reds that are orange...)


----------



## cno64 (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bluebird08* 

 
_ 
I alway wear my reds with a nude eye. I personally think red with bold eyes is ummmm...."too much" because the red lipstick is so powering! 
_

 
I've heard lots of people say this, but I think I look strange with red lips and no eyeshadow, so with red lips, I always use grey, brown or taupe shadows, and very thin lines of black liner.
Do you all think that's still "too much"?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 9, 2008)

^ I think she meant with nude as neutral, since she contrasts it to bold.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

i love red lips...on just about everyone.

but always wear a lipliner with reds. i didn't use a lipliner yesterday and i wore classic dame l/s and venetian l/g and it bled like hell all over the place.

i really wish i saw more women of colour in red lips. i used to put alta moda pro longwear on my friend (nw50) regularly and it was gorgeous on her. reds are so versatile, i could (at least, imo haha) pull off alta moda, too. 

red lips FTW!


----------



## fuzz (Mar 9, 2008)

Im nc42 and im not into reds at all but my husband wants me to get outta the natural nude lips and light pinks and he does like red alot.So i bought only one from the mac along with two lipglasses in a maroon and lighter red shade.I wear it once a month normally at functions like dinners or weddings and stuff with natural eyes.Now that im goin to visit my inlaws back home i do think ill be wearing reds on a daily basis as its a very popular colour down there.I normally mix lipglass over the lipstick as it kinda changes the red.Either tones it down or brightens it up.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 11, 2008)

Okay....in the youtube "Lusterglass" guide that I did, I wear Venetian with velvetella and it's a gorgeous sheer red. Also, in the "lipgloss guide" video, I wear a FIERCE red gloss, shiny and sooooo sexy by Scott Barnes.  HTH!


----------



## D0ll.Parts (Mar 12, 2008)

I use red lipstick on an almost day to day basis but as i'm not allowed it for school i tend to use a stain instead.
I like Revlon's cherry tart and for any other time, i really like Russian red for a deep,retro red.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2008)

I am NW 20 and I really like to wear red lipstick.

I wear Viva Glam I with lip pencil Auburn or Russian Red with lip pencil Cherry. I apply the lipstick with a brush.

My MA once said to me: "You must wake up in the morning and say - today is a day for Viva Glam I!"
I listen to this feeling in the morning


----------



## jetplanesex (Mar 12, 2008)

I wear red lipstick every once in a great while paired with a nude, subtle eye. Because I'm extremely fair, I go for cooler undertones. My favorite so far is M.A.C Red l/s with Red Romp l/g over.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (May 26, 2008)

i dont do red I just cant pull it off heres an example 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now I tried Port Red but NAAAAHH! and EVERYTIME I go to MAC I get a different MA to do every red lol thinking my mind is going to change but it doesn't then they try to give me the BS story about your wear the color and the color doesn't wear you and you have to be comfortable in a color but DA*N if it's ugly IT'S UGLY. so don't let any MA's "convince" you into buying something you know you don't like bcuz when you get home you'll be pissed. sorry about the vent I've GIVEN UP ON *RED* l/s so BRING ON THE PINKS lol


----------



## aziajs (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_



_

 
I think the color looks nice on you I would just tone down the eye.  With neutral shadows that are either matte or satin and some black liner it would look great.


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 27, 2008)

Did they put a lip pencil on your lips first?  I'd check to make sure that you have a proper base first.  Then I'd try for a red gloss in the center of the bottom lip to make it really jump.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_i dont do red I just cant pull it off heres an example now I tried Port Red but NAAAAHH! and EVERYTIME I go to MAC I get a different MA to do every red lol thinking my mind is going to change but it doesn't then they try to give me the BS story about your wear the color and the color doesn't wear you and you have to be comfortable in a color but DA*N if it's ugly IT'S UGLY. so don't let any MA's "convince" you into buying something you know you don't like bcuz when you get home you'll be pissed. sorry about the vent I've GIVEN UP ON *RED* l/s so BRING ON THE PINKS lol_


----------



## cno64 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotmodelchiq* 

 
_i dont do red I just cant pull it off now I tried Port Red but NAAAAHH! and EVERYTIME I go to MAC I get a different MA to do every red lol thinking my mind is going to change but it doesn't then they try to give me the BS story about your wear the color and the color doesn't wear you and you have to be comfortable in a color but DA*N if it's ugly IT'S UGLY. so don't let any MA's "convince" you into buying something you know you don't like bcuz when you get home you'll be pissed. sorry about the vent I've GIVEN UP ON *RED* l/s so BRING ON THE PINKS lol_

 
At least in my opinion, you should wear what _*you*_ like on _*you*_, and the trends be hanged!
Personally, I love red lipstick, and have been wearing it often for several years now. 
I was told on occasion that I "should" wear nude lipsticks, but I hate the way they look on me, so I stuck with my jewel tones.
If you really _*want*_ to wear red, by all means, keep on trying(I think you can totally pull it off once you find the right one), but if not, why not just stay with the tried and true shades that you know look great on you?
If MAC counter people try to pressure you, maybe you could order from the MAC website; they run free ship codes, which you can find in the "Bargain Hunters" area of Specktra, all the time.


----------



## Girl about town (May 27, 2008)

I am NC30 and my fave reds are Russian red or rubywoo, i love bright blue based reds,for a retro look, here is a pic of me wearing Russian red. My boyf thinks its too bright (clickable thumbnails)


----------



## cno64 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_ My boyf thinks its too bright 



_

 
Well, if your boyfriend doesn't like it, he doesn't have to wear it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, I think it's a wonderful retro look on you.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 27, 2008)

ive given up on red. its just not me at all. i don't feel girly wearing it, i feel old.


----------



## nazneen372 (May 27, 2008)

I love red lipstick but I agree that it's a high maintenance look and it does take ages to find your perfect red (well it did for me!). My take is a 50s pin up style - here I'm wearing Dubonnet over a bright red Rimmel liner in Red Diva, with Expensive Pink on lids and Chanel flicked black liner, and pink blush. I've also got concealer and mineral foundation on as I find for the pinup look to really work, your base needs to be near flawless! But I do love this look, and wear it a lot, with matching red nails! I'm NC43.







I tried Russian Red but it really didn't look right on me, but I would like a brighter, blueier shade if I can find one...


----------



## nazneen372 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_I looove red lipstick. I am an NC42 and like to wear deep, cool reds. My favourites are Lola lip cream in Bitten and Prestige Velvet.

Here's a pic of the Lola.




_

 
This shade is gorgeous on you! I really want a red like this, deep cherry red. I've never heard of Lola though?


----------



## nazneen372 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asphyxia* 

 
_I used to wear red lipstick in high school like every day. I hardly ever wear it unless I go out to a dance or fancy dinner which is very rare. I like almost all shades of red. I think it looks really pretty with white teeth. I'm a latina, so I have NC30 or medium skin tone. 

I'm wearing Jezebel by Urban Decay (discontinued I believe) and a nude lip liner. 






This is a lipgloss by girl cosmetics (discontinued I believe). I really don't like wearing lip liner because it makes my lips look overdrawn when in fact they're not. 





Hope this helps._

 
Love both looks, but especially the top one, it's a lovely colour on you.


----------



## cno64 (May 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazneen372* 

 
_I love red lipstick but I agree that it's a high maintenance look and it does take ages to find your perfect red (well it did for me!). 


I tried Russian Red but it really didn't look right on me, but I would like a brighter, blueier shade if I can find one..._

 
Your look is _*gorgeous!*_
I agree that the red lipstick look _*is*_  a high-maintenance one; it's not one of those "Is she wearing makeup?" looks.
And it did take me a long time to find the right red. In fact, I was 42 before I found a red lipstick that would look *red*, not pink, on me.
That one was MAC "Powerhouse," which darling MAC promptly discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, well; I bought backups on eBay, and I've discovered that I like "Ruby Woo," also.
And "Port Red," and "Russian Red," and "Classic Dame," and ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since you want a brighter, more blue-based red, you might try "Classic Dame," as well.


----------



## damsel (May 27, 2008)

for a very long time i avoided red l/s, that is until i found port red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 absolute hotness. i pretty much wear it when i’m going anywhere besides work/school.


----------



## cno64 (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_for a very long time i avoided red l/s, that is until i found port red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 absolute hotness. i pretty much wear it when i’m going anywhere besides work/school._

 
I _*totally*_ agree! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Port Red" is the most wonderful red *EVER!*


----------



## lilhenna (May 28, 2008)

I adore Classic Dame, which is a true red on my NC42 South Asian complexion. I'm also fond of Dubonnet, Queen's Sin, Fresh Morroccan and...
Red Enriched C/L with Spice it Up. It's a stellar wearable red, b/c the liner pulls the color out.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (May 28, 2008)

I don't usually wear red either but I do have MAC's Dubonnet. I have kind of medium/olive skin. I actually got it to wear with a devil costume for Halloween last year and the MA told me to put Venetian lipglass over it. It came out so great! My boyfriend at the time couldn't take his eyes off me!!!
Everytime I wear that combo I get compliments because it's not overbright but it's definitely red!!!


----------

